# Finally The Zekville is Here



## Zeki Hilmi (5/9/14)

The 1st proper bottom feeding mod that I've built. Feeling really stoked. Now to play and put it through the testing.
The mod has been hand carver from Kiaat.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 12


----------



## VapeSnow (5/9/14)

Now thats a good looking mod!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/9/14)

Wow @Zeki Hilmi 
That is beautiful!
I love how professionally finished it is
And that fire button looks so good
Well done!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (5/9/14)

Thanks @Silver.... Worked hard on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (5/9/14)

That looks so nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/9/14)

Zeki, i looked at it again. It really looks good!!
Super well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/9/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Thanks @Silver.... Worked hard on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can tell

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (5/9/14)

Very Neat. Nice job man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (5/9/14)

Excellent work there @Zeki Hilmi! Looks awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (5/9/14)

Wow this is super!! you should sell these! really great work


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/9/14)

Thanks @paulph201


----------



## MarkK (6/9/14)

Nice one @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/9/14)

Here's my update. Vaping this morning has been pure pleasure. I'm running a .7ohm dual coil on atomic with rayon. This things chugs like a choo choo train and flavour is awesome. Defo a winner. Will keep you all posted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

Lovely @Zeki Hilmi 

Would you be able to open her up and show us a picture of her insides 
Gosh that sounded terrible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (6/9/14)

I have to agree that looks very well done and neat which is very important for me! tnks for sharing that @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (6/9/14)

for some odd reason i am unable to view that , would you mind whatsappin it to me please zeki


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/9/14)

Send me a message @shabbar and I will respond as I don't think I still have your number.


----------



## Yiannaki (6/9/14)

@Zeki Hilmi that is one beautiful mod man. A job well done 

I few questions I wanted to run by you:

- Have you tested to see what the voltage drop is on the device?

- Is it fully mechanical? Or semi mechanical?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/9/14)

.


----------



## Marzuq (6/9/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> The 1st proper bottom feeding mod that I've built. Feeling really stoked. Now to play and put it through the testing.
> The mod has been hand carver from Kiaat.
> View attachment 11056
> View attachment 11057



Stunner bru. Very well done. You definitely must get some extra satisfaction out of vaping knowing u built it from the ground up.. Or is that bark up... 

Congrats Bro job well done 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/9/14)

The lady with her clothes off.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/9/14)

A short video of the zekville 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ShaneW (7/9/14)

Wow that is stunning! Well done... Really impressive. 

Must be rather satisfying vaping from something you've created yourself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (8/9/14)

.


----------



## Gizmo (8/9/14)

Great work Zeki! The insides even look neater then a woodvil, but I know I might be flamed for that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (8/9/14)

well done @Zeki Hilmi , she's absolutely stunning!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (8/9/14)

Thanks guys & gals


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/9/14)

So it's day 4 vaping the Zekville. This little mod is a real beaut. I haven't experienced any leaks or encountered any problems at all. I will however say that I have very small hands and although this is a relatively small mod my bottom finger is slightly stretched holding the mod as I designed it as a top firing button for aesthetic reasons. So far 10/10 for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (9/9/14)

Awesome mod @Zeki Hilmi, congrats !


----------



## Jimbo (9/9/14)

@Zeki Hilmi 

Congrats on a great looking mod that seems to be the best of both worlds (Bottom fed & regulated)

So the Question is when do you go into production of some more of these Zekvills?


----------



## Jimbo (9/9/14)

@Zeki Hilmi
Sorry my bad, I only realize know that it actually is not a regulated mod.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/9/14)

Hi @Jimbo thanks for your comments. I'm not going to go into production of these as they are to hard to make and would cost a fortune to produce numbers of them.


----------



## Jimbo (9/9/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hi @Jimbo thanks for your comments. I'm not going to go into production of these as they are to hard to make and would cost a fortune to produce numbers of them.


 
That's not good news, though I might get a fancy wood mod in the near future. 

However it makes the Zekville very unique then if it will be the one and only of it's kind.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/9/14)

@Jimbo I'm currently working on a mini version. The mini is a lot harder to make.


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

This is one awesome looking mod and I have great respect for the time and effort put in by someone to actually make things like this. IMHO a work of art.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/9/14)

Going to make another out of African Rosewood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

